# Hunting.



## Tomatochu (Nov 12, 2010)

I just wanted to know if anyone else was a hunter. If you are, awesome. If your an anti-hunter that eats meat, save your hypocritical bullshit straw-man arguments for someone else.


----------



## Zuu (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't see personally killing creatures for sport as equivalent to indirectly causing the death of animals for the sake of subsistence.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 12, 2010)

Why would you start a thread just to anger your opponents and feel good when they get angry? Oh, right, you're trolling.

Although I hope the thread doesn't get locked, since this could garner some interesting discussion. I personally am pretty okay with/not in either support of or particularly against hunting as long as you're actually going to _eat _what you hunt and not just stick the head/antlers on the wall. Otherwise I don't really see anything redeemable about the sport/'sport'.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 12, 2010)

I used to go rockpooling when I was little. I was the best at it because I wasn't scared of the hermit crabs.

[/fearlesspredator]


----------



## Mercy (Nov 12, 2010)

I've grown up in a whole family of hunters, but I myself never found any interest in it. (I don't think I could shoot any cute deer without feeling horrible for it afterward. ;-; ) However, my family doesn't hunt for sport, only for subsistence. Killing an animal just to hang it up as a trophy, in my opinion, is sick.  But I also guess part of that is because I grew up in a native village and it is heavily taught that if you hunt an animal, it should be only for providing food for your family. So yeah, only for subsistence.


----------



## Tomatochu (Nov 12, 2010)

You know just so people know I'm not trolling, I'm going to say what I believe.

First off: I eat everything I hunt. I personally like the taste of game more than prossesed meat.

Secondly: People who hunt purely for the mount do not deserve to hunt. They don't understand the true reason for hunting.

Third: Anti-hunter vegetarians are alright. The Anti-hunters who eat meat are hypocrites, and I'll tell you why. Because they think that tracking and earning your meal by shooting an animal is inhumaine, But they will go eat a steak from a cow that has spent it's whole life in a cage, being fed nothing but grain, not enjoying life. A deer however, has lived free for a while and hopefully has mated and left it's offspring in the world. The cow cant escape death, the deer can. If a deer sees you, it can run away. The cow is put on a truck and sent to a slaughter house to be sliced and ground up. I don't know about you, but I think hunting is alot more humaine.

Now I can see how people can not enjoy hunting. The first time I shot an animal, I kind of felt bad about it. And cleaning a deer is pretty messy. I wont go into detail but you get my drift. If you want to discuss hunting, do it here, If you want to argue about it do it in the Serious buisness threads.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh, alright then, I apologize for presuming your trollitude, although next time you shouldn't just expect everyone to gang up on you unfairly. :/ We're generally pretty well-versed in debating etiquette around here.


----------



## Tomatochu (Nov 12, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> I used to go rockpooling when I was little. I was the best at it because I wasn't scared of the hermit crabs.
> 
> [/fearlesspredator]


I can't say I've heard of rockpooling. What do you do and how?


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 12, 2010)

I was being silly; it's something children do at the seaside, catching small creatures left in rockpools when the tide goes out (usually putting said creatures in a bucket, showing them off for a bit, and putting them back after a while). It's the closest I've ever come to actually hunting.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 12, 2010)

Pwn3rxp said:


> I personally like the taste of game more than prossesed meat.


That's why, if you don't hunt, you buy free-range meat.


----------



## Aobaru (Nov 12, 2010)

*enter vegetarian*

Personally, I couldn't kill anything (brownies excepted). However, it's a free country and you have the right to hunt if you want to...

Yeah, and my whole family eats meat, and they're all like "Oh, I could _never_ kill an animal" while scarfing down their country-fried steak/fried chicken/pork chops/etc.


----------



## Tomatochu (Nov 12, 2010)

Aobaru said:


> Yeah, and my whole family eats meat, and they're all like "Oh, I could _never_ kill an animal" while scarfing down their country-fried steak/fried chicken/pork chops/etc.


So they're hypocrites then? Alot of people are. If you don't like hunting, thats alright. At least you're not against it.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 13, 2010)

I think that like everyone else my opinion is that hunting for the sake of it (to get trophies or fox hunting or whatever) is completely retarded but yeah if you're going to eat the meat then whatever.

And yeah my family and I only buy free-range because processed meat is inhumane and also terrible quality and unhealthy.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Nov 13, 2010)

Pwn3rxp said:


> The Anti-hunters who eat meat are hypocrites, and I'll tell you why. Because they think that tracking and earning your meal by shooting an animal is inhumaine, But they will go eat a steak from a cow that has spent it's whole life in a cage, being fed nothing but grain, not enjoying life. A deer however, has lived free for a while and hopefully has mated and left it's offspring in the world. The cow cant escape death, the deer can. If a deer sees you, it can run away. The cow is put on a truck and sent to a slaughter house to be sliced and ground up. I don't know about you, but I think hunting is alot more humaine.


I think this paragraph contains a lot of stereotypes and a lot of generalizations. If you aren't an anti-hunter who eats meat, don't attempt to tell us what they think, because you aren't one and you don't know what they think. I am an anti-hunter and I eat meat. The reason I disagree with hunting is that we have an enormous, unfair advantage against the deer. They really can't see you - that's the point of camouflage, and if they _do_ see you, then you can see them and at that point it's all over for them; we have guns that can kill them in a split second no matter how quickly they move. It's possible for them to escape, yes, but it's not as fair as a natural chase between predator and prey.

We also disrupt nature to preserve our precious hunting; we wipe out populations of predators, such as wolves, in order to remove competition for deer and moose, etc. This is weakening the herds; not only does it allow them to overpopulate because there aren't as many predators to control them, but predators such as wolves remove the old, sick, and weak from the deer population. This means that the strong are able to survive and pass their genes on. Without these predators that we're eliminating, the strongest don't necessarily survive; even the strongest deer can be easily killed with a gun.

And the fact remains that not all hunters hunt for food. There are still ones who hunt only for sport, and it's not fair to say that all anti-hunters who eat meat are hypocrites, because someone who is against hunting could very easily be against only sport hunting.


----------



## Equinoxe (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't mind elk/deer hunting usually since huge elk populations = car crashes and the like which is a very nasty thing. :U And elk meat tastes pretty great, too.

BUT I really loathe most of the hunters here because they're (not all, mind you) retarded asshats who will pretty much shoot anything just for the sake of killing. They're also a threat to humans here; my uncle's (who lives across the street) car, which was parked in the yard, got a stray bullet from a rifle years back. That bullet could've hit someone driving along the road or someone just walking outside! Those fuckheads shouldn't be allowed guns if they don't think/aim before shooting. >:I


Shooting ducks and doves I really don't get; there's nothing to eat in them and they're cute and they definitely don't bother anyone :C

I also don't get those assholes who _feed animals all summer and then kill them in the autumn when they're all used to humans_. Yes, some people do that and it's such a dick thing to do and definitely takes any possible 'honor' out of hunting. :V


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> I am an anti-hunter and I eat meat. The reason I disagree with hunting is that we have an enormous, unfair advantage against the deer. They really can't see you - that's the point of camouflage, and if they _do_ see you, then you can see them and at that point it's all over for them; we have guns that can kill them in a split second no matter how quickly they move. It's possible for them to escape, yes, but it's not as fair as a natural chase between predator and prey.


... And this justifies your eating meat how, exactly?


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 13, 2010)

I eat free-range and I don't agree with hunting for sport. If it's dire and you need to eat, fine. If it's for any reason other than that, I personally would like to strip you of your weapons and see you go toe-to-toe with what you were hunting.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 13, 2010)

To be fair, humans have evolved to have kind of shitty natural weapons/defences because our asset is our intelligence, so using weapons IS our way of attacking etc.
Though that does mean that technically hunters should make their own weapons to hunt which I wouldn't be against because it would open up possibilities of Hunter Weapon Making Contests which would be entertaining and cool.
Acutally, yeah, stop selling weapons, we should definitely endorse this.



Equinoxe said:


> Shooting ducks and doves I really don't get; there's nothing to eat in them and they're cute and they definitely don't bother anyone :C


You can't eat duck?


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Nov 13, 2010)

Music Dragon said:


> ... And this justifies your eating meat how, exactly?


I'm not trying to justify eating meat. For the record, I'm growing increasingly uncomfortable with eating meat for a variety of reasons. But that isn't the point of my post; the point of my post is that being against hunting and eating meat does not make you a hypocrite because there are other reasons to dislike hunting.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm the only vegetarian(/part-time vegan!) in my family, but they don't eat free-range, organic, unprocessed, all-singing-all-dancing meat because we can't afford it. :/

I don't know anybody who hunts, though; I'm reasonably sure nobody in the UK really hunts for sustinence, and there's almost universal disdain for the people who hunt foxes for fun. 

Of course, I reckon the reason nobody here hunts is because nobody can be bothered to fill out all the paperwork required to actually get a gun in the first place.


----------



## Aobaru (Nov 13, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> Of course, I reckon the reason nobody here hunts is because nobody can be bothered to fill out all the paperwork required to actually get a gun in the first place.


On the flip side...

And Vermont is a pretty liberal state.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 14, 2010)

Dannichu said:
			
		

> and there's almost universal disdain for the people who hunt foxes for fun.


this always amuses me when I hear it because in Australia you're supposed to shoot foxes on sight because they're pests and they eat everything. you guys should just come over here and take our foxes because they're eating all our animals. :<

I strongly dislike people who hunt for the sake of hunting; fair enough if you eat what you kill, but hunting for sport is disgusting.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 14, 2010)

My family's general reaction to foxes is "OH MY GOD A FOX LOOK HAHAHA IT'S A GINGE."


----------



## Phantom (Nov 14, 2010)

Jessie said:


> My family's general reaction to foxes is "OH MY GOD A FOX LOOK HAHAHA IT'S A GINGE."


Best. Response. Ever.


I haven't hunted, nor do I have the desire to. I don't think hunting is wrong, I just don't like the idea of sitting in the snow for hours on end.


----------



## Tomatochu (Nov 14, 2010)

I knew this would happen. I made this thread for Hunters to talk about hunting, Not every random person to chip in they're 2 cents where it was not asked for. You have a right to you opinion, but This was not about that. I'm done. Talk about whatever. I dont care.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 14, 2010)

Pwn3rxp said:


> I knew this would happen. I made this thread for Hunters to talk about hunting, Not every random person to chip in they're 2 cents where it was not asked for. You have a right to you opinion, but This was not about that. I'm done. Talk about whatever. I dont care.


Just because you're a ginger...


----------



## Tomatochu (Nov 14, 2010)

Jessie said:


> Just because you're a ginger...


That's a Justified responce.


----------



## xkze (Nov 14, 2010)

real men hunt game without any weapons

if you can't tackle a buck and shear off its head with the strength of your own grip, and if you don't intend to devour the entire animal right there on the spot, you don't deserve to call yourself a hunter


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 14, 2010)

Pwn3rxp said:


> That's a Justified responce.


Why do you Capitalise random words In a sentence?


----------



## Tomatochu (Nov 14, 2010)

Xikaze said:


> real men hunt game without any weapons
> 
> if you can't tackle a buck and shear off its head with the strength of your own grip, and if you don't intend to devour the entire animal right there on the spot, you don't deserve to call yourself a hunter


Show me a video of someone doing that and I'll stop hunting



Jessie said:


> Why do you Capitalise random words In a sentence?


Because I feel Like it.



NWT said:


> I am awesome! Mom's side of the family lives in super-rural Wisconsin and lives off of hunted game. Whenever I went to stay with my grandparents, they took me with when they went hunting. Have you ever shot a bear? I have! Let's totally trade stories later, okay?
> 
> Except not. You're terrible and your thread is terrible.
> 
> If you actually wanted a discussion, a thread to share hunting stories and tricks or whatever, you wouldn't have dedicated the bulk of the first post to preemptively telling everyone to fuck off. Stop pretending that you're a tragic victim after people get justifiably ticked off!


Riviting tale chap!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 14, 2010)

-----xikaze's satire ------>

(pwn3rxp's head)
----l--l-------
___/__\

So! Whatcha guys think about hunting simulators? Like those low-quality games in restaurants?


----------



## Tomatochu (Nov 14, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> -----xikaze's satire ------>
> 
> (pwn3rxp's head)
> ----l--l-------
> ...


That's my head? I don't see anything but lines. And I love those games.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 14, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> I don't know anybody who hunts, though; I'm reasonably sure nobody in the UK really hunts for sustinence.


Trust me, farmers always seem to have a gun. It seems a more common thing in the country but there are people who hunt for food - there's even a pub where you can take the meat, hand it in and they'll cook it for you. Granted, I've never heard of a tasty dish involving fox meat but things like rabbits and pheasant in season is probably just fine to hand in.




Blastoise said:


> So! Whatcha guys think about hunting simulators? Like those low-quality games in restaurants?


They look boring to me. Between a hunting simulator and a zombie game, I'd rather feed my money into the zombie game. Mainly because the zombies can actually hurt me and the animals are just frolicking back and forth on a static background.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 14, 2010)

Dark Shocktail said:


> Trust me, farmers always seem to have a gun.


http://movie-sounds.net/Hot-Fuzz/18/


----------



## xkze (Nov 14, 2010)

Pwn3rxp said:


> Show me a video of someone doing that and I'll stop









100% more impressive than even the situation I described.

he didn't eat it, but he could've if he wanted.


----------



## nastypass (Nov 14, 2010)

That's obviously fake; everyone knows Wyoming doesn't exist.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 14, 2010)

Dark Shocktail said:


> Trust me, farmers always seem to have a gun. It seems a more common thing in the country but there are people who hunt for food - there's even a pub where you can take the meat, hand it in and they'll cook it for you. Granted, I've never heard of a tasty dish involving fox meat but things like rabbits and pheasant in season is probably just fine to hand in.


See, I live in the middle of the country (South Devon, and half my family's from deepest Cornwall), and I _still_ don't see people hunt. My grandad used to own a farm, and he'd only shoot foxes that killed his animals (and this was about forty years ago).



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> http://movie-sounds.net/Hot-Fuzz/18/


Yup, everyone near where I live has that accent. Oooh-arr. Pra'er jhab.


----------



## Tomatochu (Nov 15, 2010)

Xikaze said:


> 100% more impressive than even the situation I described.
> 
> he didn't eat it, but he could've if he wanted.


I believe I said video. But yeah thats impressive.


----------



## Aisling (Nov 16, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> So! Whatcha guys think about hunting simulators? Like those low-quality games in restaurants?


They suck but when I was little my dad had _Ted Nugent Wild Hunting Adventure_ and it was AWESOME

You could unlock a guitar that was a gun and when you had your gun raised it would play Cat Scratch Fever. My dad shot a bear with it once so many times that its body _blew up_ and he was unable to claim its corpse for his trophy room.

Real hunting would be so much cooler if we had stuff like that. And canyons to float over in order to reach great white buffalos.


----------



## Chopsuey (Nov 26, 2010)

I never saw this.

Yeah, I hunt yearly. Got a 4 1/2 X 5 this year, which was nice. (The half is due to a broken tine, by the way) I do eat what I shoot, so.



Alraune said:


> They suck but when I was little my dad had _Ted Nugent Wild Hunting Adventure_ and it was AWESOME
> 
> You could unlock a guitar that was a gun and when you had your gun raised it would play Cat Scratch Fever. My dad shot a bear with it once so many times that its body _blew up_ and he was unable to claim its corpse for his trophy room.
> 
> Real hunting would be so much cooler if we had stuff like that. And canyons to float over in order to reach great white buffalos.


I must play this.

...oh, and also, what do all of ye other hunters hunt with? (22-250 Ranchland Sec. for me.)


----------



## Megidramon (Nov 26, 2010)

I play Big Game Hunter, that's about it.


----------



## nothing to see here (Nov 27, 2010)

> First off: I eat everything I hunt. I personally like the taste of game more than prossesed meat.
> 
> Secondly: People who hunt purely for the mount do not deserve to hunt. They don't understand the true reason for hunting.
> 
> Third: Anti-hunter vegetarians are alright. The Anti-hunters who eat meat are hypocrites, and I'll tell you why. Because they think that tracking and earning your meal by shooting an animal is inhumaine, But they will go eat a steak from a cow that has spent it's whole life in a cage, being fed nothing but grain, not enjoying life. A deer however, has lived free for a while and hopefully has mated and left it's offspring in the world. The cow cant escape death, the deer can. If a deer sees you, it can run away. The cow is put on a truck and sent to a slaughter house to be sliced and ground up. I don't know about you, but I think hunting is alot more humaine.


I'm not a hunter myself, but this is basically my opinion on hunting right here.  (By the way, you probably should've put this in your first post instead of calling people hypocrites before they even said anything...)

If you hunt for food, that's okay--that's what you're _supposed_ to do if you want to eat meat! The only reason we have to rely on giant factory-farms now is because our species is so ludicrously overpopulated that if everyone who ate meat hunted for it, we'd wipe out all other life on Earth.
And yeah, factory-farming cows and pigs and such for the purpose of food is far, far worse for the critters than hunting could ever be.  I'd much rather just get shot and die if the other choice was being kept as a morbidly obese, antibiotic-flooded slave in a cramped, smelly building with hundreds of others for my entire (short) life.

If you hunt for fun or "sport" or because you want a head to hang on your wall, on the other hand... _you_ should be the one getting shot.  Killing for fun is pretty much the #1 sign of a future serial killer; killing should never be fun, it should be something that is only done when necessary (such as in self-defense, or if you want to eat the meat of a critter.)
And the worst of all are the people who shoot a deer just so they can put the head on their wall and brag about it to their redneck buddies, and then they don't even bother to eat any of the meat... they just leave the beheaded deer carcass lying out in the woods, or (even worse!) toss it over into a shallow creek where it can rot and kill the fish nearby and make everyone sick.
I live out in the middle of nowhere, and there's a lot of people here hunting when hunting season rolls around.  My sister, my mom, and I end up having to clean up after these people... we have to drag at least a couple of half-decayed dead deer out of the creek every year because of these assholes.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 28, 2010)

OH YOU GUYS I FROGTO:

Almost exactly one year ago we came home from vacation to find a _deer carcass with no head _lying in our ditch. My dad had to bury it. :/ I don't get it, maybe it's a hunter thing?


----------



## Chopsuey (Nov 29, 2010)

Foamy said:


> OH YOU GUYS I FROGTO:
> 
> Almost exactly one year ago we came home from vacation to find a _deer carcass with no head _lying in our ditch. My dad had to bury it. :/ I don't get it, maybe it's a hunter thing?


It's a poacher thing. We get bullshit like this all the time in Idaho. Either that or it's a bitchy head-hunter who whines about how the _wolves_ are killing all the animals, then turns right around and slays something for two pieces of bone on its head.


----------

